
Supreme Court deals major blow to public sector unions - gok
https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/27/politics/supreme-court-union-fees-decision/index.html
======
mtgx
Silver lining: let's hope this will weaken the police union?

I'm actually not a big fan of public sector unions (I am of private sector
unions) simply because a stronger union in the public sector means the
taxpayers have to pay more and it's harder to fire employees that show poor
performance at work.

